# مكتبة لكل التخصصات الهندسية 5



## alshangiti (1 أبريل 2007)

Membranes for Industrial Wastewater Recovery & Re-Use
http://rapidshare.de/files/21092904/...and_Re-Use.rar* 5.58 MB

Engineering Interfaces in Fiber Reinforced Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/21093194/...Composites.rar** 6.45 MB

Introduction to Power Fluid Flow
http://rapidshare.de/files/21093356/...Fluid_Flow.rar** 3.52 MB

Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21094588/...2n d_ed._.rar** 20.55 MB

Introduction to Continuum Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21095360/...__3rd_ed._.rar** 12.18 MB

Project Planning & Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/21095807/...__4th_ed._.rar** 7.15 MB

A Guide to MS Excel 2002 for Scientists & Engineers
http://rapidshare.de/files/21096151/...__3rd_ed._.rar** 5.43 MB

Mechanics for Sheet Metal Forming
http://rapidshare.de/files/21096273/...__2nd_ed._.rar** 1.90 MB

Mechanical Engineer's Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21097319/...s_Handbook.rar** 15.25 MB

Aeronautical Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/21097449/..._Data_Book.rar** 2.00 MB

Beginning Autocad 2002
http://rapidshare.de/files/21098216/...CAD_ 2002.rar** 10.85 MB

Modelling with Autocad 2002
http://rapidshare.de/files/21099053/... oCAD_2002.rar** 11.71 MB

Marine Auxilliary Machinery
http://rapidshare.de/files/21101172/...__7th_ed._.rar** 29.69 MB

Aircraft Structures for Engineerig Students
http://rapidshare.de/files/21102717/...3rd_ed._. rar** 19.57 MB

Industrial Control Wiring Guide
http://rapidshare.de/files/21102801/...__2nd_ed._.rar** 1.09 MB

Root Cause Failure Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/21103576/... _Analysis.rar** 10.68 MB

Vibration Fundamentals
http://rapidshare.de/files/21104156/...amen tals.rar** 8.84 MB

An Introduction to Predictive Maintenance
http://rapidshare.de/files/21104424/...__2nd_ed._.rar** 2.52 MB

Plant Engineering Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21105785/... Handbook.rar** 13.85 MB

Hydroblasting & Coating Steel Structure
http://rapidshare.de/files/21106047/...Structures.rar** 3.29 MB

Metal Fatigue - Effects of Small Defects and Non_Metallic Inclusions
http://rapidshare.de/files/21106567/...Inclusions.rar** 6.76 MB

The Tribology Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21108113/...__2nd_ed._.rar** 16.60 MB

Statistical Process Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/21108247/...__5th_ed._.rar** 2.20 MB

The Material Science of Thin Films
http://rapidshare.de/files/21109526/...Thin_Films.rar** 20.35 MB

Tyre Mechanics & Vehicle Dynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21109924/...e_Dynamics.rar** 6.64 MB

Rules of Thumb for Mechanical Engineers
http://rapidshare.de/files/21111539/..._Engineers.rar** 18.11 MB

Basic Ship Theory
http://rapidshare.de/files/21111966/...__2_vols._.rar** 7.08 MB

The Automotive Chassis - Engineering Priciples
http://rapidshare.de/files/21112682/...__2nd_ed._.rar** 12.61 MB

Understanding Automotive Electronics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21113600/...__5th_ed._.rar** 16.51 MB

Safety at Work
http://rapidshare.de/files/21114121/...6th_e d._.rar** 8.76 MB

Plastics Engineered Product Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21114691/...uct_Design.rar** 9.44 MB

Robotics - Designing the Mechanisms for Automated Machinery
http://rapidshare.de/files/21115723/...__2nd_ed._.rar** 9.25 MB

Ship Design for Efficiency and Economy
http://rapidshare.de/files/21115827/...__2nd_ed._.rar** 1.37 MB

Methods for Monitoring & Diagnosing the Efficiency of Catalytic Converters
http://rapidshare.de/files/21116151/...Converters.rar** 5.72 MB

Mechanical Engineer's Reference Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/21118756/..._12th_ed._.rar** 34.59 MB

Engineering Tribology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21134578/...__2nd_ed._.rar** 9.27 MB

Tribology in Machine Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21134840/...ine_Design.rar** 5.63 MB

The Science & Technology of Carbon Nanotubes
http://rapidshare.de/files/21135045/..._Nanotubes.rar** 3.36 MB

Introduction to Marine Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/21136558/...__2nd_ed._.rar** 32.19 MB

Electronic Navigation
http://rapidshare.de/files/21137248/...__3rd_ed._.rar** 15.58 MB

3D Fibre Reinforced Polymer Composites
http://rapidshare.de/files/21137447/...Composites.rar** 4.88 MB

Refrigeration & Airconditioning
http://rapidshare.de/files/21137603/...__3rd_ed._.rar** 3.72 MB

Introduction to Naval Architecture
http://rapidshare.de/files/21138239/...__3rd_ed._.rar** 17.29 MB

Mechanics & Analysis of Composite Materials
http://rapidshare.de/files/21138457/..._Materials.rar** 5.57 MB

Practical Ship Designs
http://rapidshare.de/files/21139123/...p_ Design.rar** 20.10 MB

TPM - A route to World Class Performance
http://rapidshare.de/files/21139461/...erformance.rar** 9.35 MB

Marine Diesel Engines & Gas Turbines
http://rapidshare.de/files/21139937/...8th_ed ._.rar** 12.53 MB

Practical Design of Ships & Other Floating Structures
http://rapidshare.de/files/21140446/...s__vol._1_.rar** 13.47 MB

Carbon Alloys - Novel Concepts to Develop Carbon Science & Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21140779/...Technology.rar** 9.18 MB

The Finite Element Method
http://rapidshare.de/files/21142390/...__3_vols._.rar** 15.96 MB

The Theory & Design of AIr Cushion Craft
http://rapidshare.de/files/21144432/...hion_Craft.rar** 43.99 MB*


----------



## م.لينا (5 أبريل 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## tawfeks (20 أبريل 2007)

برجاء من جميع الاصدقاء من عنده معلومات عن أي كتب جديدة عن 
طباعة المنسوجات 
صباغة المنسوجات
تجهيز المنسوجات
فليرسلها مع وافر تحياتى وشكرى
tawfeks


----------

